# 1/4 Scale Galloway



## gbritnell (Apr 16, 2012)

After many hours of tinkering with the carburetor on this quarter scale Galloway I have it running fairly well. I don't have time to adjust all the spring pressures for the governor but I'm sure that it can be made to hit and coast quite well. 
gbritnell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg7MX_9DZVk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## vcutajar (Apr 16, 2012)

Well done George. Another good runner.

Vince


----------



## Catminer (Apr 16, 2012)

Another strong runner, nice work George.

Peter


----------



## hammer2100 (Apr 16, 2012)

:bow:
  Makes me want to work on my 1/3. Thanks!


----------

